# SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

*SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Hallo zusammen - ich bin gerade dabei mögliche Fehler zusammenzukramen mit Lösungen

NFS SHIFT "DEMO":

1. Rennen bricht nach 2-5 sec ab und spiel wird mit Fehlermeldung beendet

- graphicsconfigdemo.xml löchen (eigene dateien/NFS SHIFT/)





NFS SHIFT:

1. Beim erstellen demn Spielerprofils weiß ich nicht wo der name eingegeben werden soll

- OMG! - in das feld selber den namen eingeben

2. Bei mir kommt das Intro und der Ladebalken geht nicht bis zum Ende und hängt sich somit auf

- Grafikkartentreiber entfernen und neuen installieren

3. Fehlerhaftes Savegame wird gespeichert

- savegame sicherheitskopieren +:



Übernehmen Sie für die App im Spieleverzeichniss 
("C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed SHIFT"), "Shift.exe" die *Administrator freigabe* unter Vista oder Windows 7. [Screen2]
Sucht unter den Sicherungen vom deinem Profil von "Shift" 
(unter Vista: "C:\Users\<NAME>\Documents\NFS SHIFT" xp: unter "eigene dateien") nach der "graphicsonfig.xml" und löscht diese
 
4. Fehlermendung:  "Error: The PhysX runtime redistributable package was not installed successfully. Setup cannot continue"

- In dem Install ordner ist eine Ordner namens PhysX öffnen und vor dem installieren des spieles das programm installieren

5. Langsame FPS bei ATI-Karten

- v-sync aus oder grafikkarte leicht übertakten oder bei x2 einen kern deaktivieren --- ansonsten muss ich euch vertrosten-ihr müsst noch auf patches warten

6. Spiel startet- text: rennen dürfen nur auf abgesperrte strecken gefahren werden... erscheint und spiel stürzt mit fehlermeldung ab

- Firewall Deaktivieren

7. spiel läuft nur ruckeln und stockt bei kollisionen

-spiel starten-task manager öffnen-Prozesse-rechter mausklick auf SHIFT.exe-zugehörigkeit oder zugehörigkeit festlegen auswählen-häkchen vor alle CPUs

- spiel nicht im kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen da sonst nur 1 cpu-kern verwendet wird



weitere Probleme und deren lösungen könnt ihr ja noch posten!

Ansonsten:
1. spiel neu installieren
2.  graphicsonfig.xml löschen!!!
3. aktuelle chipsatz und grafikkartentreiber
4. ärgern und auf patch warten
5. savegamebackups machen
5. im kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 98/ME starten
6. Systemüberprüfung starten
7. festplatte defragmentieren
8. administratorfreigabe unter vista aktivieren
9. windows 7 nicht benutzen
10. Im Komptibilitätsmodus ausführen für Windows 98/ Windows ME


----------



## reedo (23. September 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

naja, also ich hab Probleme mit der Demo! 

Sobald ich die exe starte, kommt nach 3 sekunden: shiftdemo.exe hat einen fehler verursacht....

Hab danach nun 2 Stunden gegoogled und es gibt massig Leute mit dem Problem, allerdings siehts düster für eine lösung aus.
Treiber hab ich mommentan noch die neuesten drauf, hatte aber ma den 18x. probiert. Gleicher Fehler...

Auch die Standard-workarounds wir Kompabilitätsmodus etc hab ich schon versucht..ohne erfolg.

Mein Sys:

Phenom II x4 940 BE
GTX 260
4GB RAM
Windows xp prof. sp 3



Am allgemeinen System sollte es nicht liegen, hab noch nie ein Problem gehabt mit nem Spiel. 

Es ist eine Frechheit von EA sowas auf den Markt zu knallen. Bin doch kein demo beta-tester 

So, hoffe hier gibts evtl noch den ein oder anderen Vorschlag!

WILL DOCH NUR ZOCKEN!


----------



## suncat (25. September 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

hallo,
habe mir das Spiel gekauft, installiert und gestartet.Nach dem Profilnamen,kam das Intro und es läuft und läuft.Leider kann ich das Intro nicht abbrechen.


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*



suncat schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe mir das Spiel gekauft, installiert und gestartet.Nach dem Profilnamen,kam das Intro und es läuft und läuft.Leider kann ich das Intro nicht abbrechen.



Ja, was hälst du davon, die Tipps die da oben stehen abzuarbeiten?^^

so far


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (25. September 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*



suncat schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe mir das Spiel gekauft, installiert und gestartet.Nach dem Profilnamen,kam das Intro und es läuft und läuft.Leider kann ich das Intro nicht abbrechen.



wnns überhaupt nicht geht mit nem nointro fix versuchen - obwohl ich nicht glaube dasses geht...

hier nointro fix: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/70283-nuetzliche-sammlung-mods-fixes-tools-usw-fuer-nfs-shift.html


----------



## oliver86 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Hab ein Problem, ich hab nun Windows 7 drauf und wollte die Shift Datein entpacken, mit dem Shift unpacker. Hatte vorher ein paar schöne Mods drauf und würde die gern wieder draufmachen.

Nur leider funktioniert der unpacker nun nicht mehr, hab schon als Admin probiert, schreibschutz rausgenommen, sicherheit eingestellt.

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...

Helft mir bitte!!!


----------



## MattV (12. November 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Hey!

Mir gehts auch so, dass ich NFS Shift nicht zum laufen bekomme. Wenn ich das Spiel starte werd ich nach der Sprachauswahl gefragt, die kurze EA-Werbung kommt - und dann erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.

Könnte es am Service Pack liegen? Habe Service Pack 2...

Könnte Windows 7 als Student an der Uni günstig bekommen, läuft das Spiel darunter eventl?

Vielen Dank, LG
Matthias


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Hast du Vista Service Pack 2?
Das spielt braucht das und bei mir läufts auch mit SP2 unter Vista 64Bit


----------



## MattV (12. November 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Sorry - XP Service Pack 2...

Würde Windows 7 die Sache besser machen eventl?


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Nein ,das Spiel läuft offiziel nur mit XP SP3 , daran wird es wohl liegen 
Also solltest du das Update downloaden und es sollte super laufen


----------



## Hofi93 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

hab jetzt auch shift kann im quickrace modus fahren aber wenn ich dann die erste fahrt machen will lädt das spiel und zeigt die tipps an, hört aber nicht auf mit laden hab schon mal 1stunde gewartet danach hatte ich keine lust mehr auch mit patch nichts zu machen kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## -FA- (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Bei mir gibts auch ein tolles Problem: Die autorun.dat wiord bei anfng installation nicht gefunden  was ist da wieder los?


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Was hass du fürn OS?
Schonmal Google gefragt, vill is das Problem ja nich nur bei dir


----------



## Bull56 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

ich könnte dir dir autorun.dat schicken und dann könnteste die shift-installationsdvd einfach mit der neuen autorun kopieren und fertig. dann müsstews rennen. glaube jetzt nicht das dich irgendjemand anfauchen wird das das illegal ist


----------



## aigner93 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: SHIFT - Problemsammlung mit Lösungen*

Hi 

ich habe ein Problem mit Shift 2 
wenn ich spiele läuft physx über den cpu und hängt sich nach ein paar minuten auf
kann man physx abstellen

danke im voraus


----------

